# Beginners Beekeeper Class in Berks Co, Pa. on 2/16/13



## Allen (Oct 5, 2011)

If you're interested in beekeeping check out this one day class our bee group is giving.

All day class with lunch included for $25.00
http://www.facebook.com/BerksSchuylkillBeekeepers?ref=hl#!/events/412090722191051/


----------



## Allen (Oct 5, 2011)

The turnout was great yesterday with lots of enthusiastic attendees.


----------

